# Modern Tippler Loft?



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Modern Tippler Loft?
Is there anyone that can help me with some plans/suggestions for a modern Tippler loft?
This would be for Flying Tipplers.
Would a breeding loft, for Tipplers, be the same as a racing homer breeding loft? Would it matter?
Thankyou, ND Cooper


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

The breeding loft doesn't matter since you're just breeding out of them, and they need room anyways. 

I fly my tipplers out of a 3 X 3 X 3 kit box style loft that is raised 2 feet off the ground. Take a look at my thread which has some pictures of the lofts I have:


http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/building-a-new-loft-for-my-racers-60785.html


The BLUE loft in the picture used to be my tippler/high flier breeding loft before I got into racing pigeons. When I got the racers, I moved all of my breeders (cut down from 16 pairs to my best 8 pairs) into the smaller 8 X 4 loft which has the clear roofing material. The kit box I fly them out of is right next to the current tippler/high flier breeding loft.


----------



## ND Cooper (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank's G.B.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

If you flying tipplers for fun or comp it all depends on what you want. Kit box or a large loft is fine. I fly a team of 9 out of a kit box as do some friends of mine but more fly them out of there loft. I do it because I dont want to build a diverter box on my trap and a new section on the race loft.


----------

